# F5 or F75 - ready to purchase!



## PBE

After all my searching around I am settled on purchasing a Felt in the next day or so. The only last decision I have to make is to go carbon or not. Can any one offer up some personal opinions that would give me food for thought between the F75 and F5. I was able to ride the F75 and I did really enjoy it. The LBS did not have an F5 around for me to test out. 

Getting really excited to get back on the road!

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## zach.scofield

I like CARBON!


----------



## PBE

HA! I have been lurking the forum for some time now and saw your F5 adventure. I should have expected a response like this  I know x vs. y threads are a pain. I at least got to knock any Z frames from my selection, I just really felt much better on the F. The F75 was really responsive and was rather spunky which I liked. Is the F5 going improve on that?


----------



## Don4

I too vote CARBON! The F5 frame is a wonderful thing. I liked it so much I spent an excessive amount of money to get the exact same frame on my F3!

Geometry of the F75 and the F5 are the same. This is a significant contributor to the responsiveness and spunk you've noticed. While I have not ridden the F75, I must say I love my F3. Assuming the same geometry, I would have to believe that moving to the carbon based F5 could only improve on a good thing.

I came from a 1983 steel Trek, and from what I've heard, steel is know for it's ride. Aluminum is supposed to be more susceptible to road buzz, although this, like everything else, can be tuned. My F3 is better. Carbon, in my experience, is a revelation. It can make a good design better.


----------



## Superdave3T

PBE said:


> After all my searching around I am settled on purchasing a Felt in the next day or so. The only last decision I have to make is to go carbon or not. Can any one offer up some personal opinions that would give me food for thought between the F75 and F5. I was able to ride the F75 and I did really enjoy it. The LBS did not have an F5 around for me to test out.
> 
> Getting really excited to get back on the road!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


That is indeed a tough decision. Afterall you'll end up spending about $600-700 for the carbon frame. The F5 and F75 share most of the same parts so the actual performance difference will only be evident in the frames. The F75 has a 1cm taller head tube than the carbon bikes, a possible consideration if you are at the limit of the height adjustment of the stem on the F75 you rode (and loved).

The F5 really represents an incredible value in carbon frames. You won't find another frame similar in the industry until you get into the $5000 price point. Nothing matches the STW or the ride of the ~907g frame.

Frame upgrades are far less common than the other components. I'd advise you to seek the very best frame you can afford. There are some incredible offers I've seen on the F5 Special Edition models with the superlight wheels and 3T components. I'd focus your dealer's search there if they don't have any F5s in stock now. It would proably end up being your best bang for the buck.

Good Luck,
-SD


----------



## PBE

Thanks for the input! I have been thinking about it and am quite positive I will be traveling down the F5 route. I will pass on your words to my local shop and will see what comes out. At least the hardest part is done (figuring out what exactly I want). Now it is just a matter of time.

Thanks all!


----------



## zach.scofield

Enjoy!


----------



## easyridernyc

f75 is nice. i thought so when i bought mine a couple years ago, and am still a proud owner. felt rocks. 

i have seen a couple of the 11 75's on the road, and the riders have the kind of wide eyed exuberance you come to expect from felt. maybe the best aluminum frame out there, including caad 10. and certainly the best frame/component price mix you will find. anywhere. 

and i dont doubt what dave says about the f5. i too, am contemplating a new purchase, and besides the risk of going down on carbon, it is very difficult getting around the 5...


----------



## j.carney.tx

got my F75 a couple months ago. Ridden more these past 2 months than last 3 years combined. Trying to get a couple 35 mile rides in a week (did this 3x, one week; it was awesome), still trying to break 40 miles (got to 39 once. it was bout 98F and I had nothing left to get that extra mile). SO freakin' happy about buying this bike.


----------



## terbennett

I have ridden both and honestly, the F75 felt livelier IMO. Still the F5 is an incredible value too. Durability if you crash goes to the F75 and it makes a great race bike. Think of it as the Allez or CAAD10 from Felt. It is responsive but and is compliant. The F5 is.... well, carbon. Decent bike, but plastic is plastic. BTW, I own a Felt F1 so I can say this....


----------



## j.carney.tx

terbennett said:


> Think of it as the Allez or CAAD10 from Felt. It keeps but and is compliant. ...


Oh, I think the F75 is much better than the Allez Elite. Better frame and a few better components. The CAAD10 105 is pretty close, as it also has the tapered headtube and BB30 bottom bracket. Brakes arent as good, though. So overall, the Felt is still the better bike 

The way I looked at it, it was Felt's best aluminum-framed road bike. And since this is my first NEW road bike, I really couldn't justify the cost of carbon. The F5 has pretty much the same components as the F75, so I really didn't think I was missing out much. I really love this bike!


----------



## easyridernyc

terbennett said:


> I have ridden both and honestly, the F75 felt livelier IMO. Still the F5 is an incredible value too. Durability if you crash goes to the F75 and it makes a great race bike. Think of it as the Allez or CAAD10 from Felt. It keeps but and is compliant. The F5 is.... well, carbon. Decent bike, but plastic is plastic. BTW, I own a Felt F1 so I can say this....


you mean the allez elite..


----------



## easyridernyc

terbennett said:


> I have ridden both and honestly, the F75 felt livelier IMO. Still the F5 is an incredible value too. Durability if you crash goes to the F75 and it makes a great race bike. Think of it as the Allez or CAAD10 from Felt. It keeps but and is compliant. The F5 is.... well, carbon. Decent bike, but plastic is plastic. BTW, I own a Felt F1 so I can say this....




interesting...i havent ridden the 5, but i do think the 75 is a lively ride, especially with a light pair of wheels. with the easton 90 sl's my 09 75 still feels very quick, very responsive...

thing is my allez elite (with the easton 70's) feels even _quicker_ than the felt. the specialized's frame construction is more aggressive. but dave swears up and down that felt's new frame, in both its construction and design, the carbon f series design i'm talkin, is a new deal altogether. i wonder whether an f5 or 4 with a solid set of light wheels will run like...as you know bennett i tend to pay attention when i see your posts, its interesting to get that feedback on the 5.


----------



## terbennett

easyridernyc said:


> you mean the allez elite..


Exactly..... That E5 frame is a good one. There are a few local racing teams here in SoCal that are considering it as I write this.


----------



## easyridernyc

terbennett said:


> Exactly..... That E5 frame is a good one. There are a few local racing teams here in SoCal that are considering it as I write this.



the new e 5...dont get me started...


----------



## PBE

Guess I was not so ready to buy!

I am still on the fence on this one. Not to mention the sexy F5 ltd that I just saw for the first time on the felt site does not make it any easier!

All the comments are great and eventually I will get there. Till then I am just beating up my mtb some more.


----------



## terbennett

easyridernyc said:


> the new e 5...dont get me started...


Not sure what you meant, but before I started riding Felts, I used to have a 2004 S-Works w/ the E5 frame. That bike was a total rocket!!! My F1 Sprint reminds me of that bike in many ways... except the Spesh was aluminum with that compact frame. Hopefully, they have made it better with the new one, but that frame was a force to be reckoned with back in the day. I'm thinking that if teams are considering them (and many have bought them), they must be good. BTW, I am still a Felt guy and plan to be for a looooooong time. Nothing out there fits me like a Felt. Just stating what I've seen.


----------



## terbennett

easyridernyc said:


> interesting...i havent ridden the 5, but i do think the 75 is a lively ride, especially with a light pair of wheels. with the easton 90 sl's my 09 75 still feels very quick, very responsive...
> 
> thing is my allez elite (with the easton 70's) feels even _quicker_ than the felt. the specialized's frame construction is more aggressive. but dave swears up and down that felt's new frame, in both its construction and design, the carbon f series design i'm talkin, is a new deal altogether. i wonder whether an f5 or 4 with a solid set of light wheels will run like...as you know bennett i tend to pay attention when i see your posts, its interesting to get that feedback on the 5.


Never thought I would say this, but after riding the new F75, I can honestly say that Felt did it's homework. I loved the old model- especially from 2009 and up (still thought the 2008 had the best color scheme though), but the new one feels somewhat different. Seriously easyridernyc, you have to ride one to understand. You and I know both know how great the old one was but the new one has risen the bar. No joke!! Rde one and you'll see what I mean. The CAAD could have some serious competition here, but I doubt Felt (like most other manufacturers) will offer this great bike with anything higher than 105.... which means Cannondale will continue to reign in the realm of aluminum racing bikes. Riding these aluminum bikes today make me wonder if manufacturers want to push carbon so much that they will refuse to put anything higher than Rival or 105 on their aluminum models because a large part of the market might choose the aluminum because of similar ride qualities at a lower cost. I love my carbon F1 Sprint and it rides like a CAAD5. My aluminum/ carbon rear Felt FA (same frame as F75) rides nicer. Go figure.


----------



## easyridernyc

terbennett said:


> Not sure what you meant, but before I started riding Felts, I used to have a 2004 S-Works w/ the E5 frame. That bike was a total rocket!!! My F1 Sprint reminds me of that bike in many ways... except the Spesh was aluminum with that compact frame. Hopefully, they have made it better with the new one, but that frame was a force to be reckoned with back in the day. I'm thinking that if teams are considering them (and many have bought them), they must be good. BTW, I am still a Felt guy and plan to be for a looooooong time. Nothing out there fits me like a Felt. Just stating what I've seen.


just saying i've been a big fan of specialized's best aluminum frame, the e-5, since i got mine in 2006--allez elite edition, but i think basically the same as the older s works, the elite was just down spec'd a little, heavy heavy alex rims. i upgraded to a set of easton 70's and ZOOM. man, what a bike. my other aluminum ride is a felt, f series 75, aluminum, carbon stays fork post and steerer, also upgraded easton wheels, a bike i also love to effin death, man. 

the spesh geometry is a little more aggressive, a very very quick frame. too bad they didnt include the carbon steerer, i think that would have improved the handling overall. in any event, the e-5 continues to evolve, i dont know about the '010, but the '09 was effin DYNAMITE, i almost brought one for the sake of just having one around it would have been my third aluminum bike. my first carbon looks like f4 or 5, that frame is gonna be tough to resist. still dont need a third aluminum bike, no way, but the e-5 gets its props. nice bike...


----------



## easyridernyc

terbennett said:


> Never thought I would say this, but after riding the new F75, I can honestly say that Felt did it's homework. I loved the old model- especially from 2009 and up (still thought the 2008 had the best color scheme though), but the new one feels somewhat different. Seriously easyridernyc, you have to ride one to understand. You and I know both know how great the old one was but the new one has risen the bar. No joke!! Rde one and you'll see what I mean. The CAAD could have some serious competition here, but I doubt Felt (like most other manufacturers) will offer this great bike with anything higher than 105.... which means Cannondale will continue to reign in the realm of aluminum racing bikes. Riding these aluminum bikes today make me wonder if manufacturers want to push carbon so much that they will refuse to put anything higher than Rival or 105 on their aluminum models because a large part of the market might choose the aluminum because of similar ride qualities at a lower cost. I love my carbon F1 Sprint and it rides like a CAAD5. My aluminum/ carbon rear Felt FA (same frame as F75) rides nicer. Go figure.



the FA, yah the frame with the ace group, i heard about that bike....

i've ridden with a couple guys who have the new 75, they swear up and down about how great it is, they love it. but i love my upgraded '09 too, man. i wouldnt trade the frame, upgraded wheels, carbon stays post fork and steerer for the '011, which im sure is a tremendous bike. but my '09 is solid gold, man...

i had some beef with some cannondale guys over the caad 9 last year, i was trying to get them to realize that the 75, at the very least, compared favorably with the 9. but sometimes its tough to tell cannondale guys which end might be up, a lot of them were like cannondale cannondale cannondale, so what if the specs and configurations are better its still cannondale cannondale cannondale. like hitting your forehead up against a brick wall. whatever, eventually cannondale reconfigured the nine, but i think the f---the 75 series im talking aluminum here-- has been right there with those caad frames, at least as long as i've been looking. 

you make a good point about the competiton, i mean, when felt first started making the 75, it made it clear that its purpose was to deliver a first quality racing bike at a base cost. a thousand bucks gets you 105 and an ultegra rear on our best aluminum frame, carbon stays too. unfortunately, the price is now like, 1500. and competition dictates that ultegra is not in the conversation till you get up to two g's. say goodbye to carbon stays and steerer at that price too. costs are going up. the configurations have had to change as well. that's simply the reality. 

and groupsets, of course, are part of the bang for buck and performance conversations. I hear what you say about the upgraded groupsets, i saw the slk cranks and ultegra groups on the caads last year, and the complete bikes looked kinda awesome--but like i say, my steed has accomodated a number of quality upgrades just as nicely. its a tough market, not a lot of room for aluminum racing, but i agree, i think there felt's top alu frames definitely give cannondale and spesh a run for their money....


----------



## Superdave3T

The 2011 F75 has a carbon steerer tube. It uses the same fork as the $5000+ F3 LTD.

For 2012 you'll see options for components other than the 105 group. The F75 is a great bike. Period. You needn't add "bang for the buck" to the equation. With the changes Shimano made to the 105 group, especially the brifters and calipers, the performance difference on a new Ultegra bike and a new 105 bike cannot be determined without a gram scale.
I'd agree with the poster that said the old F75 rides better than the F1 Sprint. The F1 Sprint was meant to be a Race/Crit bike. There was very little left for ride quality refinement when that frame was developed. At the time, it was supposed to be as stiff as our Tk1 - it is; but on anything other than a smooth surface, every other bike we made rode better. 

-SD


----------



## squareslinky

speaking of '12. Any plans for showing some new bikes soon?


----------



## Superdave3T

squareslinky said:


> speaking of '12. Any plans for showing some new bikes soon?


Yes, absolutely. Some 2012 models' pix are already released to dealers.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2011 F75 has a carbon steerer tube. It uses the same fork as the $5000+ F3 LTD.
> 
> For 2012 you'll see options for components other than the 105 group. The F75 is a great bike. Period. You needn't add "bang for the buck" to the equation. With the changes Shimano made to the 105 group, especially the brifters and calipers, the performance difference on a new Ultegra bike and a new 105 bike cannot be determined without a gram scale.
> I'd agree with the poster that said the old F75 rides better than the F1 Sprint. The F1 Sprint was meant to be a Race/Crit bike. There was very little left for ride quality refinement when that frame was developed. At the time, it was supposed to be as stiff as our Tk1 - it is; but on anything other than a smooth surface, every other bike we made rode better.
> 
> -SD


that tube makes a difference. 

i dont doubt the '011 75, and would certainly not advise against anyone looking for a bike, especially a great aluminum bike, not to think about the 75 and most seriously too. i didnt mean the bang for the buck comment to impugn the credibility of felt racing in marketing bikes for wider appeal, or to characterize felt bikes in necessarily abstracted or prescripted terms. repeat, i own a phuckin felt. and i love it. 

in fact, the cost/quality considerations were part of the problem i had with _cannondale_, especially to the extent that in some cases, at least with some versions of the historical caads, cannondale seemed to be selling up the brand, as opposed to simply marketing how well the mix of components,engineering, and materials could be expected to perform in its end user products. which sucks. give me the components on a great bike, and if you can sell me the same bike at a lower cost, or even better, a better bike with better components, better service and performance at a lower cost, why tf would i want to buy a bike from someone else? this was my point, not that bang for buck is an end in itself. but that you _*always*_ want the best bike your money can buy. 

im not a groupset expert. some apples and oranges here, cause the upgrades can make it tough to compare--new 105 5700 for example is probably close to older ultegra 6600, while ultegra 6700 is supposed to be better than new 5700, but the new is newer, etc. it never effin ends, man. but there are differences, that they're all the same logic descends to tiagra, sora, and 2300. 105 good. ultegra better. ace even better. di 2 best.shimano anyway, maybe we should be talking about sram.....


----------



## z85guy

easyridernyc said:


> i had some beef with some cannondale guys over the caad 9 last year, i was trying to get them to realize that the 75, at the very least, compared favorably with the 9. but sometimes its tough to tell cannondale guys which end might be up, a lot of them were like cannondale cannondale cannondale, so what if the specs and configurations are better its still cannondale cannondale cannondale. like hitting your forehead up against a brick wall. whatever, eventually cannondale reconfigured the nine, but i think the f---the 75 series im talking aluminum here-- has been right there with those caad frames, at least as long as i've been looking.



CAAD people are to aluminum as Cervelo people are to Carbon. The cool-aid they drink is much stronger but ours is sweeter.


----------



## Taft

*f75*

well i just got back from testing about 5 different felt bikes and I have to say the F75 is very fast and responsive even compared to F5.


----------



## easyridernyc

im sayin. the 75 is bad yo

good for you glad you enjoyed it...


----------



## Taft

superdave - I know you had mentioned that some dealers have some pictures of the 2012, sadly my local dealer does not.

I am curious if you have any timeline on when we can expect the 2012 F series to become available. More particular in the F95, F85 and F75.

TIA


----------



## Gonzo_Bloor

I'm new to road biking and just got my Felt z85 a few weeks ago. Am loving it. Seems like a very good starter. Have nothing meaningful to add to the thread here, didn't really think about carbon since it's my first road bike, just enjoy reading through this forum and soaking the knowledge up. Truly enjoy seeing the loyalty everyone here has to the Felt brand and am happy to be part of it.


----------



## Don4

Gonzo_Bloor said:


> I'm new to road biking and just got my Felt z85 a few weeks ago. Am loving it. Seems like a very good starter. Have nothing meaningful to add to the thread here, didn't really think about carbon since it's my first road bike, just enjoy reading through this forum and soaking the knowledge up. Truly enjoy seeing the loyalty everyone here has to the Felt brand and am happy to be part of it.


Hey! Welcome to the Felt family!


----------



## gphin305

I am new to biking and also considering a used Felt F5C or a new F85 or F75. I've been to a dealer and looked at the new bikes but I don't know anything about this F5C model except its all carbon as opposed to the aluminum F75-85. How can I determine how old it is? The frame color is blue and I have what appears to be a serial number. Any advice is appreciated especially on this used F5C. Thanks.


----------



## lauty4

Hi I am hoping to get some advice for my first road bike purchase. I plan on riding 25+ miles, maybe twice per week. I won't necessarily be training for anything, but imagine that I will want to keep getting better and better. 

Based on research and advice from friends/dealers, I've kind of narrowed my choiced down to a few bikes: CAA10 5, Felt F75, F5 Garmin Special Edition. I know that the last is carbon, but it's more expensive than the other two (I can get the CAAD10 5 for about $1100, the F75 for maybe $1350 or so, and the F5 SE is going for about $1650 - these prices all include 10-20% discounts from the dealers). 

I really wasn't thinking of going carbon fiber, mainly because I'm new to the sport and was hoping to keep my costs down. But the dealer the other day said that the Garmin's are really a great deal, and that Felt is just trying to sell out of them, hence the great price. Would you say to go for the F5 Garmin? Is it a no-brainer? Will I really notice that much of a difference between the other two bikes and it? Right now, to jump to an F3 or F4, which at $3300 and $5300, respectively, are just too expensive for me right now. 

Any advice? Are the F5 Garmin's affected by the recall at all?

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## PBE

I am still on the fence on what to buy, but if you can get that deal on the F5, GET IT. As well as properly tell me where so I can order the same and drive there to pick it up.

The '11 F5 is amazing, you will never need to replace that frame.

Felt is doing something awesome this year, do not feel bad on jumping on board, I am wanting to as well! (I have rode canondale caad10, Z5, Z75 (awesome too), Trek madone, look 556, blah blah blah super happy with felt. let me know where you deal is coming from and i will buy right next to you!!!!

I would have PM'd you this message, but like you I am a noob to voicing my thoughts and cannot pm yet.


----------



## lauty4

Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I'm in CA and the store is SportsBasement. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like they ship. And I was wrong about the 20% - the LBS was not too clear (or else I misunderstood them; probably the latter). But, the $1650 is still the price for the F5 because of the discount I get through work.

Not sure why, but I'm still on the fence with it. Are there any websites that are good for reviews of bikes? Specifically the CAAD10 and the F5? 

PBE - can you elaborate a little on why you think Felt's doing something amazing this year? I think the CAAD10 cool-aid fumes are getting to me, because I just can't seem to pull away from it, even though it's aluminum and the F5 is carbon. So many people have great things to say about what Cannondale does with it's aluminum bikes. Anyhow, these are the things I'm deliberating over.


----------



## PBE

I am just referencing some of the great information that superdave has given us in other threads on the advances that the F5 frame had over previous years. 

h t t p : / / forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3116791#post3116791
(still getting count up to post pic/links!!!)

I have given many bikes a good ride since I thought I was ready to buy and still find myself coming back to the F5 (and I am sure I will ride more). I think the overall thing is to find what you like and go for it! (now if I just would listen to myself!)


----------



## Don4

The 2011 F-series frame is a great platform to build on. Consequently, it has gotten great reviews here from the (many) F5 riders on this forum and the few, the proud, the F3 riders too (same frame, different paint). It's general goodness starts at the F95 an holds all the way up to the king of the hill F1. Read the review of the F5 in the current issue of Bicycling (Aug 11, I believe. They make special note of how good the frame is at this price point.

C'mon, you know it's what you want!

P.S. Buy yourself that F5 and I guarantee you'll be so enthusiastic about it that your post count will hit the point where you can post the required picture to prove you really bought it overnight!


----------



## lauty4

Don4 said:


> The 2011 F-series frame is a great platform to build on. Consequently, it has gotten great reviews here from the (many) F5 riders on this forum and the few, the proud, the F3 riders too (same frame, different paint). It's general goodness starts at the F95 an holds all the way up to the king of the hill F1. Read the review of the F5 in the current issue of Bicycling (Aug 11, I believe. They make special note of how good the frame is at this price point.
> 
> C'mon, you know it's what you want!
> 
> P.S. Buy yourself that F5 and I guarantee you'll be so enthusiastic about it that your post count will hit the point where you can post the required picture to prove you really bought it overnight!


I'll have to check out the article, thanks. Is it that obvious that I'm salivating over it?  I have one on hold at my LSB, and am going to go test it again on Saturday.


----------



## Don4

lauty4 said:


> I'll have to check out the article, thanks. Is it that obvious that I'm salivating over it?  I have one on hold at my LSB, and am going to go test it again on Saturday.


You say that like it's a bad thing! Hey, I have been in your shoes, trust me!

Go! Ride! Buy! Grin! Post pics!


----------



## lauty4

*Felt Men's F4 SL Double Ultegra Carbon Bike?*



Don4 said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing! Hey, I have been in your shoes, trust me!
> 
> Go! Ride! Buy! Grin! Post pics!


Haha! So, still having fun testing out bikes. The thing that's holding me back a little is that both my wife and I will be getting bikes, so double the $$$ is a little daunting.

That said, I came across a Felt Men's F4 SL Double Ultegra Carbon Bike. I don't see that on the Felt website. What does the "SL" and the "Double" mean? Someone is selling it for $2450. Maybe it's a 2010?


----------



## Lou3000

lauty4 said:


> Haha! So, still having fun testing out bikes. The thing that's holding me back a little is that both my wife and I will be getting bikes, so double the $$$ is a little daunting.
> 
> That said, I came across a Felt Men's F4 SL Double Ultegra Carbon Bike. I don't see that on the Felt website. What does the "SL" and the "Double" mean? Someone is selling it for $2450. Maybe it's a 2010?


F4 SL was a 2009 model. In 2009 and 2010 there were two types of F series bikes, SL and Sprint. SL denoted the standard ride, but I believe based on feedback from the Garmin team, a stiffer, sprinter's bike was created. So the SL probably means SuperLight, but is nothing more than the standard F series frame in 2009. Double means that it has a double crank, I would imagine 53/39.

As for the opinion on that bike, it is way overpriced. Especially when you consider that superdave has stated that the 2011 F5 is better than the 2010 F1.


----------



## PBE

Aug 4th the Felt demo ride truck will be at a LBS - looking forward to visiting that! Any idea if they will have '12 info for the public, or if there is a schedule where the demo truck will also be visiting?


----------



## lauty4

Lou3000 said:


> F4 SL was a 2009 model. In 2009 and 2010 there were two types of F series bikes, SL and Sprint. SL denoted the standard ride, but I believe based on feedback from the Garmin team, a stiffer, sprinter's bike was created. So the SL probably means SuperLight, but is nothing more than the standard F series frame in 2009. Double means that it has a double crank, I would imagine 53/39.
> 
> As for the opinion on that bike, it is way overpriced. Especially when you consider that superdave has stated that the 2011 F5 is better than the 2010 F1.


Thanks Lou, I appreciate the help. So I got a hold of the shop and it turns out it's a 2010: http://2010.feltracing.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/F-Series/F4.aspx

Not sure if that matters as to whether or not it's a good deal. I'd end up getting it for $2200 (apparently there is a discount that I wasn't aware of). It has an Ultegra (they said 6700 series) comp set. Yea/nay?


----------



## PBE

The plot thickens - A 54cm AR5 for around $2400 which seems like a decent deal which I plan on test driving tomorrow. The other option on the top of my list is still the F5 LTD which the lbs says they can still find for me - will most likely do the F in a 51cm. 

Zach you had made mention that you would tend towards the AR. I am really on the fence about it. I do mostly ride alone and do not see myself mega long distance any time soon. I know feel and fit is #1 on my list, but would love to hear more thoughts between those two options.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## plimpington2

PBE said:


> The other option on the top of my list is still the F5 LTD which the lbs says they can still find for me - will most likely do the F in a 51cm.


Hmm. This is not the story i am getting at my LBS. I'm told I cannot get a LTD or SE in 51cm anymore. Earlier in the week, Superdave said there were no SE's available, and that LTD's were in short supply (but presumably available). My LBS said no. I ordered an F5 base because I couldn't get the other two. 

I'm starting to believe that my LBS is not being aggressive enough. A comment regarding the disparity would be much appreciated by Superdave.

Judd


----------



## PBE

I would not go too far into belief at this moment. I do not have a ton of faith in my lbs atm. I looked at the recommended fit charts in the corp site and it looks I can go either way on the 54 or 51, but for the ar it is a 54 recommendation. All I have test rode so far are 54's so I know I can go that way. 

I appreciate your honesty on getting what you want and I am honestly concerned as well. I know there is a 54 AR5 sitting in the shop to be had. Part of your woes are reason to make it attractive, I am just reaching out to see if that attraction has any merit.

Still looking for thoughts and Plimpington, please let me know how things end up!!! I know I have selected the right company, just not sure on the right model!


----------



## whi_tri

Just a thought, I rode a lot of bikes at different shops. One thing I heard at 3 different places with 3 different brands was that if you buy a carbon bike with lower end components, it's a platform you can build on as you're budget recovers from the initial outlay and your riding improves. With aluminum, you can do the same thing, but you'll be more "stuck" with the AL frame. Not that there's anything wrong with that, AL will just max out quicker.

Right now, I'm padding my post count so I can tell my own story, but I think either is a good choice, just depends on where you see yourself in a year or two.


----------



## j.carney.tx

slightly off-topic: does anyone know how we can add the f75 for the 'reviews' section? Wanted to add my own review, but there's no entry for the f75.

NM, added review.


----------



## redranger

I would go with the F5


----------



## PBE

F5 Ltd coming my way soon. Felt demo van sealed the deal. Got to ride an F, Z and AR back to back. The new F5 is amazing and the new paint scheme is bad ass (black w/ green highlights) but give me the 11 F5 Ltd any day. My lbs stepped up and made this final decision a no brainer.


----------



## GT8

Thanks for a great thread, helped me pick an F5 which I will post when my count is 10


----------



## terbennett

gphin305 said:


> I am new to biking and also considering a used Felt F5C or a new F85 or F75. I've been to a dealer and looked at the new bikes but I don't know anything about this F5C model except its all carbon as opposed to the aluminum F75-85. How can I determine how old it is? The frame color is blue and I have what appears to be a serial number. Any advice is appreciated especially on this used F5C. Thanks.


I believe that the FSeries carbon bikes with the "C" designation on the end(like F5C) were '05-06 models.


----------



## terbennett

whi_tri said:


> Just a thought, I rode a lot of bikes at different shops. One thing I heard at 3 different places with 3 different brands was that if you buy a carbon bike with lower end components, it's a platform you can build on as you're budget recovers from the initial outlay and your riding improves. With aluminum, you can do the same thing, but you'll be more "stuck" with the AL frame. Not that there's anything wrong with that, AL will just max out quicker.
> 
> Right now, I'm padding my post count so I can tell my own story, but I think either is a good choice, just depends on where you see yourself in a year or two.


In all honesty, that is generally hogwash. Most carbon bikes in the $2K price range are run of the mill bikes. That's why Felt likes to bring up the quality of the frame of the F5. When it comes to carbon at that price, it anihilates the others. We're talking high quality carbon with the F5. Any other $2K carbon bike can be upgraded but you'll be "stuck" with a cheap, lower level carbon frame. You can upgrade it to your hearts content but cheap carbon is cheap carbon. Sorry carbon snobs but that's how it is. The F5 is a bike that is definitely upgradeable but if you plan to splurge to upgrade one, don't buy it. Save your pennies and buy the F3. It will have those upgrades and will cost you less than if you upgraded the F5. 

Hmmm, so the LBS believes that if you upgrae an aluminum bike, you'll still be "stuck" with an aluminum frame? I guess the CAAD 10 1 Dura Ace is for those who want to be stuck with a frame. It actually competes with $5000+ bikes and it's only $3100. I test rode one and I looked down at the frame twice to make sure I was on an aluminum bike. It rode so well that I realized that the aluminum vs carbon debate was nonsense. Marketing dictates everything and dealers have to be sold on it to sell it to the consumers.... who are usually sold on it too. BTW, aluminum does max out quicker. It won't cost you $10,000+ to build an uber light aluminum bike, saving you lots of money. In fact, you don't even need to spend $4000 to get sub-15 lbs. with a new aluminum bike. Try that with a new carbon bike......


----------



## sherlock

terbennett said:


> . The F5 is a bike that is definitely upgradeable but if you plan to splurge to upgrade one, don't buy it. Save your pennies and buy the F3. It will have those upgrades and will cost you less than if you upgraded the F5.


Not so sure about that. There's about USD$3200 between the F5 and F3, and the key components are the SRAM S30 wheels, the SRAM Red groupset and the Easton EC90 forks. We're talking about $1500 for the groupset, $800 for the wheels and $450 for the forks. Even with some of the miscellaneous stuff we're still a bit under the difference, and I think the most important thing here is that if you have $2k, you can get an F5 and ride it _now_, with the costs of upgrading spread out over a longer period. Being able to ride something now is a big advantage to the "DIY upgrades" methodology.

PS: What you said about high-end aluminium is spot on. Carbon might be the FOTM (and with good frames, for good reason), but a well-made aluminium frame can represent significantly better value and give you a better overall kit for the same price.


----------



## PBE

The journey has finally come to an end! Did not end up where I thought I would, but I am a very proud owner of a '11 AR5! Just picked it up tonight and cannot wait to get on it and start breaking it in! Hopefully I can get some pics in the photo thread soon enough.


----------



## Don4

PBE said:


> The journey has finally come to an end! Did not end up where I thought I would, but I am a very proud owner of a '11 AR5! Just picked it up tonight and cannot wait to get on it and start breaking it in! Hopefully I can get some pics in the photo thread soon enough.


Congratulations! :thumbsup: How'd you end up with the AR5?


----------



## levi6268

I think am going with the F75 2012- I have been torn between that and the new 2012 F6. If anyone gets their hands on a 2012 F75 I would love to see some pics. My local LBS won't have them in for another month.


----------



## PBE

It took forever to actually get to ride an '11 F. Once the demo tour came through town I was able to ride the F3, which I LOVED. Had the LBS check into it and they had thought they found me the F5 Ltd I wanted but that fell through. They had had the AR5 in stock that I had took for a few rides and I did really like that as well. I had went out and tested a bunch of other stuff (and put off buying a new bike because I also recently replaced a car and did not want to spend more cash) but came back to the Felt's every time. After looking at the new line up and deciding I still wanted to get some riding in this fall I jumped all over this AR5 (and the LBS did me right with an attractive price point as well).

I have not gotten in a ride yet (beyond my test rides) so I am really looking forward to starting to get it dialed in and getting miles on it!


----------



## alf1096

All I can tell you is I like my Z6 and it is carbon


----------



## PBE

60 miles in and I cannot be happier!


----------



## Don4

PBE said:


> It took forever to actually get to ride an '11 F. Once the demo tour came through town I was able to ride the F3, which I LOVED. Had the LBS check into it and they had thought they found me the F5 Ltd I wanted but that fell through. They had had the AR5 in stock that I had took for a few rides and I did really like that as well. I had went out and tested a bunch of other stuff (and put off buying a new bike because I also recently replaced a car and did not want to spend more cash) but came back to the Felt's every time. After looking at the new line up and deciding I still wanted to get some riding in this fall I jumped all over this AR5 (and the LBS did me right with an attractive price point as well).
> 
> I have not gotten in a ride yet (beyond my test rides) so I am really looking forward to starting to get it dialed in and getting miles on it!


Cool! Yeah that Felt demo truck is a dangerous...er, I mean, wonderful thing. When it came around last year I was in the market for a new bike, and was still in the "what DO I want" phase, when they rolled into town and I hopped on an AR2. Sweet, sweet ride. At that point, it almost exclusively became "which _Felt_ do I want". I ultimately took a leap of faith and ordered an '11 F3, having never ridden the new F-Series. It was a good decision! I love it. It's one year anniversary comes up next Sunday.


----------



## bwbishop

Would def. go with the F5. Great bike.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

Dude, what's an F6??


----------



## PBE

It is a new option. It is the F5 w/ SRAM Apex instead of the 105's. F6 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## RiceKilla

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Dude, what's an F6??


With aftermarket wheels. Awesome bike! Was going to upgrade to Sram Red Yellow, but stock for stock it's an awesome bike. 

Decided to leave it alone, I've ridden a lot of high end bikes and have used Dura Ace, Sram Red, Campy Record 11 and I am very satisfied with it. Only thing I'll buy is a set of race wheels, and replace parts when they break.

Stiff and smooth.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

Yeah so I see.
I looked at this year's F4 (2012). I have a 2011 version and think that the 2011 version gives you a little more bang for your buck.


----------

